# Deciding to go trt, how young is too young



## McDuffy (Feb 27, 2015)

27 and wondering about B&C, if 10 years from now i'm gonna need trt because of 10 years of juicing, why not just start now, or say a year from now to avoid the misery of 10 years worth of PCT when I'm going to end up on trt anyway. Any input?

Currently doing a test cycle so i'm obviously going to PCT after this but my next cycle will include Deca and i'm not looking forward to deca PCT...


----------



## Shane1974 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm 40 and PCT. I like my nuts too well.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 27, 2015)

Pinning all the time can be a drag.  I would do whatever I could to keep my natty test levels up for as long as possible.


----------



## halfwit (Mar 7, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> 27 and wondering about B&C, if 10 years from now i'm gonna need trt because of 10 years of juicing, why not just start now, or say a year from now to avoid the misery of 10 years worth of PCT when I'm going to end up on trt anyway. Any input?
> 
> Currently doing a test cycle so i'm obviously going to PCT after this but my next cycle will include Deca and i'm not looking forward to deca PCT...


TRT is more than just pinning a small dose every week (or E3.5D like most of us) . It's also getting blood tests (your own private ones too if you want to blast) for your doctor, having potential travel issues (TSA can question you - even with a script), monitoring estradiol/PSA/hematocrit, and donating blood regularly.


I'm kind of biased as I was put on TRT before I started cycling, and would have enjoyed having the choice (primary hypogonadism) whether or not PCT was for me.  I do understand that once you cross that line, and start seeing that test drop before every cycle - the temptation is there, with good reason too. 

I'd just look in the mirror and really think hard on whether or not you want to make this commitment or not.  The odds of any true recovery greatly diminish the longer you're on, which does include cruising/TRT. 

My .02c


----------



## BubbleGuppies (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree with what the others have said. TRT should be prevented if at all possible. What is your baseline?


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 20, 2018)

wabbitt said:


> Pinning all the time can be a drag.  I would do whatever I could to keep my natty test levels up for as long as possible.



This ^
ive messed my natty levels up at a young age and I’d do anything to reverse it. Listen to this guy


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 20, 2018)

It’s personal and lifelong decision.. make sure you are ready to accept the consequences of your decisions .. just think, you probably have a good 50+ years of pinning once a week if you go trt now. That’s a lot of pins my dood.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2018)

this thread is from 2015, I'm sure the op ain't even around anymore...


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 20, 2018)

I’ve not regretted trt once, however I didn’t go on it until I was 38.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 20, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> this thread is from 2015, I'm sure the op ain't even around anymore...


Jesus I gotta pay more attention to that


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 20, 2018)

Came up as new post.. fail


----------

